

WebGL Tombstone - pheelicks
http://felixpalmer.github.io/webgl-tombstone/

======
aram
Very nice - thanks for sharing!

Diving into WebGL is on my todo list for a long time. Games using it (e.g.
Quake) really do look impressive for something that doesn't require any
additional plugins to run.

Link to the article:

[http://www.pheelicks.com/2013/12/webgl-tombstone-
part-1/](http://www.pheelicks.com/2013/12/webgl-tombstone-part-1/)

Link to the Github repo:

[https://github.com/felixpalmer/webgl-
tombstone](https://github.com/felixpalmer/webgl-tombstone)

